# lavorare alla/in banca



## Nikutis

Ciao!
Quale preposizione devo usare: lavorare alla banca/in banca
Grazie


----------



## Parergon

Benvenuto/a su WR.

In questo caso, la preposizione corretta è IN. Lavorare in banca.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Ma se si specifica una banca particolare, allora la preposizione è _alla_:
_Lavoro alla Banca Nazionale del Lavoro.
Lavoro alla banca in via Roma.
_


----------



## Lituano

Salve! Chiedo scusa però in Google ho trovato l`espressione "lavorare NELLA Banca Centrale Europea". È uno sbaglio?


----------



## ohbice

Non hai torto, Lituano, va benissimo _nella banca_. Ci sono molte discussioni simili con _*in *_o _*a*_.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Lituano.

Nel tuo esempio la forma corretta sarebbe quella detta sopra da MF ("_lavorare alla [Banca Nazionale del Lavoro/ Banca Centrale Europea_]").
"_Lavorare  [alla/per la] + nome banca_" significa far parte dell'organico della  stessa; nel caso di "_per la_" può anche significare essere un  collaboratore esterno della stessa.
Vedi qui  la risposta di De Rienzo relativamente alle preposizioni da usare con  il verbo "_lavorare + nome azienda_" (che varrebbe anche per "_lavorare + nome  banca_"), di cui riporto un estratto:
_Nel caso di "lavorare" l'alternanza è tra "*a*"  e "*per*"  (che è preferibile). Dunque "lavoro per la (o alla) Telecom",  "lavoro  per il (o al) Corriere", "lavoro per l'Espresso (all'Espresso)".                      _

"_Lavorare nella banca_" si usa  comunque in tutti i seguenti casi (o altri simili che potrebbero  sfuggirmi), cioè quando c'è una forma di specificazione:

_"_Lavorare  nella banca [paterna/di famiglia/dello zio/in cui aveva lavorato anche  il nonno/di cui il padre era stato direttore/di Josiah Bounderby/dei  fratelli Baring/della famiglia Strozzi/della famiglia reale/ecc.]"  
"Lavorare  nella banca [del paese/sotto casa/del centro commerciale/che c'è in  piazza/difronte al porto/vicino alla stazione/ecc.]"; 
"Lavorare nella banca [di Piazza Garibaldi/di via Roma/ecc.]" (come alternativa a "Lavorare alla banca in via Roma" proposto da MF);
"Lavorare nella banca X [di Pavia/di via Cavour/ecc.]" (dove  X sta per il nome proprio della banca; in questo caso con "banca X di +  luogo" si intende la "filiale della banca X di + luogo"); 
"Lavorare nella banca [fiorentina/ambrosiana/veneziana/ecc.]" (facendo riferimento ad una banca già nominata, che ha sede nella città a cui fa capo ciascun aggettivo);
"Lavorare nella banca [in questione/anzidetta/stessa/ecc.]" (riferito ad una banca già citata nel testo, in alternativa a "lavorare in quella banca").

Siccome molti  nomi di banche sono composti da aggettivi o complementi di  specificazione, capita che ad orecchio vengano  assimilati ai casi elencati sopra e quindi può venire spontaneo dire "_lavorare [nella Banca Mondiale/ nella Banca d'Italia/ nella Banca Centrale Europea/ nella Banca Popolare di Sondrio]_", invece che "_alla Banca d'Italia/ alla Banca Centrale Europea/ alla Banca Popolare di Sondrio_" (quasi come se non fossero considerati nomi propri).

Nei  rari casi in cui il nome della banca non contiene specificazioni o  aggettivi (o li contiene ma non vengono percepiti come tali perché sono in lingua straniera), vengono infatti usate solo le preposizioni "_alla_" e "_per la_", come da norma standard citata all'inizio (es. "_lavorare alla [Akros/ Chase Manhattan Bank/ Deutsche Bank/ Barclays/ ecc.]_"); non  mi pare che a nessuno venga da dire "_nella_" in questi casi.


----------



## Lituano

Ciao Connie, grazie della tua spiegazione. Se ho capito bene (anche secondo la spiegazione della buonanima Giorgio De Rienzo) è più corretto dire, p.es., "lavoro ALLA Banca d`Italia" e non "lavoro NELLA Banca d`Italia"? Sì? Allora perchè in Google italiano si scrive "lavorare NELLA Banca Centrale Europea"?


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Diciamo che la norma direbbe di usare "_per la_" o "_alla_" quando a seguire è il nome proprio, ma per come sono costruiti i nomi delle banche (che spesso suonano come nomi comuni, perché Banca d'Italia suona come banca dell'Italia e Banca Centrale Europea come banca centrale dell'Europa) non trovo tanto strano che ad alcuni venga da usare la preposizione "_nella_" e, anche se personalmente non la userei, non mi sento di considerare "errata" quella preposizione; semmai è più informale.

Comunque se, come straniero, vuoi andare sul sicuro, dicendo "_per la_" o "_alla_" non puoi sbagliare, essendo la forma standard (quindi "più corretta", come hai scritto).

P.S.: Il "_lavorare nella Banca Centrale Europea_" da te segnalato, insieme all'equivalente "_lavorare nella BCE_", ha in tutto soltanto 4 occorrenze in Google (sembrano una decina, ma sono le stesse ripetute), contro le 20 totali di "_lavorare alla Banca Centrale Europea"_ e_ "lavorare alla BCE"_; quindi comunque anche il web attesta la seconda forma come prevalente.


----------



## Lituano

Cara Connie, ti ringrazio molto! Finalmente ho capito. Lo sai, le grammatiche del lituano e dell`italiano sono così diverse che a volte mi pare che l`italiano non lo imparerò mai...  Grazie ancora. Ciao cara.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

> a volte mi pare che l`italiano non lo imparerò mai


Ma figurati! Scrivi l'italiano con una correttezza e una proprietà di linguaggio davvero eccezionali per un non madrelingua! Quelle sopra sono sottigliezze a cui persino un madrelingua bada poco; non sono quelle che decretano un "buon parlante".


----------



## Sempervirens

Lituano said:


> Salve! Chiedo scusa però in Google ho trovato l`espressione "lavorare NELLA Banca Centrale Europea". È uno sbaglio?



Ciao! A parte le risposte specifiche e rivolte alla tua domanda, volevo segnalare che " lavorare nella banca..." può essere espressione accettata di caso in caso.
Non mi risulterebbe strano sentire un frase simile: Gli operai della ditta hanno finito di _lavorare nella banca_. 

Oltre agli impiegati della banca, ci sono pure le guardie giurate che prestano servizio davanti alla banca  o nella banca. 

P.S  _Certo, Connie! Si fa per aggiungere qualcosa in più_

S.V


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Infatti, Semper. 
Lituano parlava di "_lavorare nella + nome banca_". 
Ma se la costruzione è diversa, sono molti i casi in cui si dice normalmente "_lavorare nella banca_"; io ne avevo elencati vari sopra; grazie per averne aggiunti altri!


----------



## aisukouhi

Studio con il libro "Parla e scrivi" e c'e' questo esercizio:

Completare con le preposizione
- Dove tieni i tuoi soldi?
- (  ) banca.  / - (   ) Banca Toscana.

Secondo chiavi degli esercizi, saranno "in" e "alla". Ma perche dobbiamo cambiare "in" e "a"? Il verbo e' lo stesso e due frasi significano la stessa idea...


----------



## ohbice

Prova a leggere qui:
lavorare alla/in banca


----------



## aisukouhi

ohbice said:


> Prova a leggere qui:
> lavorare alla/in banca


Grazie!! Ho letto questa spiegazione, ma alla fine non sono sicura. Cambiamo le preposizione con la parola "banca" o con ogni sostantivо... Poi, e' cosi con ogni verbo sarebbo "andare", "lavorare", "tenere"?


----------



## lorenzos

Non credo esista una regola e non è facile dare indicazioni che non ammettano eccezioni.
Mentre su "_tengo i soldi in banca_" non vi sono dubbi, quando specifichiamo in quale banca secondo me potremmo dire:
_- Tengo i soldi in Banca Etica / in Banca Intesa / in UBI Banca 
- Tengo i soldi alla Banca di Sardegna / al Banco Ambrosiano
- Tengo i soldi in/alla Banca Popolare, in/alla Banca Toscana_
Forse bisognerebbe sentire un toscano


----------



## aisukouhi

lorenzos said:


> Non credo esista una regola e non è facile dare indicazioni che non ammettano eccezioni.
> 
> Forse bisognerebbe sentire un toscano



Ho capito finalmente. Danno gli esercizi dove sbaglia subito e sembra strano a me, ma ora capisco un po' di piu', grazie.


----------

